# 1999 yamaha big bear 350



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Any thoughts info . Liquid cooled or not .


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Old,small and aircooled I'm sure...but it is a Yamaha so its reliable and esay to work on. Whatcha fish'n for?


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

A guy local wants to trade my old heavy Chevy for it with some cash .. I'd like liquid cooled ..


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

they are air cooled and the only problems i see alot of is rear diffs wearing out (ring gear and axle splins). motors are great beaters


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Well there is a liquid cool version and there are hoses going to the front I wished I could post a pic up of it ..


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

they were oil cooled

edit: i just looked up the parts list and they were oil cooled not water cooled


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

My little 350 Wolverine was air cooled but it did have a little oil cooler on it. Had lines running to and from it.


----------

